# First canister filter for 29 gallon, on a budget



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

I hate HOB filters and they are just too loud and i want a canister filter now since its quit. 

Im on a budget and looking for a filter thats can keep a 29 gallon planted tank clean for under $80. I was looking at these. 

http://truaqua.com/canister-filters.html

And also these one

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753159&lmdn=Fish+Filtration+&amp;+Circulation


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

The largest Eheim ecco has 185 Gallons per hour for $160. The AquaTop CF 300 has 264 gallons per hour flow for $80. You would have to go with the smaller Eheim to get the price you are looking for, and I just don't think you would be happy with the flow. A lot of people have the Aquatop (SunSun) brand and are having good luck with it.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

I cant offord the one thats is $160. What about the Eheim Ecco 2234. It has 145GPH which is 5 turn overs in an hour? I really cant afford anything over $80.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

I am happy with my Sun sun filter. Best bet if you want a cheap canister.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive got 2 of the Aquatop from TruAqua. This one...

http://truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-300.html

One of them is on my 29 gallon and one is on my 46 bowfront. They work AWESOME. Quite, plenty of flow, Has been reliable, easy to use. You cant go wrong for $79.99 shipped free to your door. The flow it makes in its price range wont be matched. Its a sloid buy from where im standing. I do own 5 Aquatop canisters. 2 x 300, 1 x 400 and 2 x 500. So far all have been great.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

What media do i need to buy for it that will last me? And how often do i have to change the media


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Secretninja said:


> I am happy with my Sun sun filter. Best bet if you want a cheap canister.


Me 2!


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

AndrewGreen said:


> What media do i need to buy for it that will last me? And how often do i have to change the media



It will come with filter pads. Those should last you a good two or thee months. Then what I do is go to walmart and just buy the quilted batten. Its basically a roll of cloth that works great as filter media. I cut it into the sizes I need. Then I have a years worth of filter media for cheap. You can also use the regular pillow stuffing batten/ Poly fill. 

Besides that I use ceramic rings, or Bio balls or the really cheap Plastic pot scrubbers. They all make for great bio media and never need to be changed. I like to pack all of mine full of bio media.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Some eBay sellers include more media than others so shop around. Mine has pot scrubbers from the dollar store and quilt batting in it, and it handles an overstocked 55 gallon.
Seachem matrix is the best bang for the buck ceramic media, Eheim is supposed to be a bit better tho


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

I can get the one with the uv sterilizer and 295 gph. Isnt that alot of filtration for a 29 gallon? Does it allow to change the flow. Its $70 on ebay with uv.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats like 10 and a half turn overs in one hour! That seems way to powerful, anyone have experience with this filter and will it be ok for a 29 gallon?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

You dont need to get that much of one. Let me also state that if you buy from one of the actual Venders you get a warranty as well. Anything made my man can go bad.. Thus a warranty is good idea. Not sure if you will get that from Ebay sellers. Sometimes you do. If you run the bigger canister with higher flow just put a ball valve in line on the output side and you can control the flow. Also if you use the Spray bar (even at full flow) it will tone down the flow pressure inside the tank.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Secretninja said:


> Some eBay sellers include more media than others so shop around. Mine has pot scrubbers from the dollar store and quilt batting in it, and it handles an overstocked 55 gallon.
> Seachem matrix is the best bang for the buck ceramic media, Eheim is supposed to be a bit better tho


Really on ceramic media you probably wont notice any difference. As far as best bang for the buck.. The stuff at True Aqua is plenty good. And you get 1000 grams for $9.95 shipped.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Im kind of confused since this is my canister. I was very attracted to a sale on ebay but id really appreciate a warrenty on it. It was the version with the UV and surface skimmer which both would be handy for me to have but im not looking to pay $80+ for a canister filter especially for my first one and for a small tank like 29 gallons. 

Aquaticfan if i dont mind can u make a list for me with links of all the stuff i need to purchase? It woud mean alot.


----------



## Unearthed (Jun 22, 2012)

AndrewGreen said:


> I can get the one with the uv sterilizer and 295 gph. Isnt that alot of filtration for a 29 gallon? Does it allow to change the flow. Its $70 on ebay with uv.


That's probably just what the pump is rated for. I have an Eheim 2071 on my 29gal and it is most certainly not too much flow. That is rated for 250gph and by my measurements putting out 190.


----------



## Sarus (Jun 18, 2012)

Just had to chime in although I'm a bit overbudget from your $80:

If you can swing it the Rena XP2 is a great canister filter. I just got one 2 weeks ago based on forum user recommendations (my first canister filter) and I'm very happy with it. At this point I would definitely purchase another one if in the future I setup another tank. I have it on a Do!Aqua 60P (~17 gallons) and it is much too strong so I had to turn the spray bar to face the glass (my cardinals were all hanging out in the corners because it is so turbulent in the middle of the tank). I think it would work really well on a 29 gallon. It comes with a valve to adjust the output flow but I liked having it moving water through at full speed. It comes with everything you need to get started including media (although you should throw more biological in than what they give you as they are bit stingy with that).

It's pretty darn quiet (I have it sitting outside of a cabinet and it's audible if you're standing over it but it's a soft hum). If you had it inside of a cabinet you probably wouldn't hear a thing (other forum members can probably attest to that). I can't hear it when I'm sitting elsewhere in the room only when I'm near the tank and that's only when there is no ambient noise in my apartment which is not often. 

Setup was super easy and they have a nice instructional video so you don't even have to read anything (this was my first canister so I know anyone can get this thing working). I can't promise it'll last forever since I've only had it for 2 weeks but I think other users here can vouch for it's longevity. Also, try not to read too many reviews online because EVERY brand of canister filter from Eheim to SunSun will have people posting horror stories of it breaking or leaking leading you to never buying a canister filter. A sort of buyer's paralysis if you will haha (it happened to me). I just put mine inside a large rubber container so if it does leak I have some time to catch it before it goes on the floor.

The Rena XP2 is on Amazon right now with free shipping for A little over $100 ($102.18 to be exact)


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bought my Sun Sun's on eBay for $50 and could not be more happy. Sure the warranty is pretty much nil if it dies in six months but there are plenty of people out there with them that have not had a bad experience with them that I am willing to run the risk. If one goes bad I have a second in line and fifty bucks won't kill me, I will buy another and have spare parts for sale not to mention the fifty bucks is about half of the other competitors cost. I won't do Tru Aqua products again..


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

demonr6 said:


> Bought my Sun Sun's on eBay for $50 and could not be more happy. Sure the warranty is pretty much nil if it dies in six months but there are plenty of people out there with them that have not had a bad experience with them that I am willing to run the risk. If one goes bad I have a second in line and fifty bucks won't kill me, I will buy another and have spare parts for sale not to mention the fifty bucks is about half of the other competitors cost. I won't do Tru Aqua products again..


TruAqua sells the same SunSun filter, branded under the name Aquatop. The whole point of the company is to provide low-cost alternatives that are available over seas and not here.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Putting a ball valve on your line out is a sure way to lower the life of the filter. Also I would be amazed if the warranty from a "vendor" is any different from the eBay sellers.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Fosterandsmith has a Marineland canister filter with 220gph for $80. Should i get that? Or get a Eheim Ecco from petsmart...


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

The eheim ecco 2234 is $75 and does 145 gph.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

AndrewGreen said:


> Fosterandsmith has a Marineland canister filter with 220gph for $80. Should i get that? Or get a Eheim Ecco from petsmart...


I run the Marineland magnum HOB canisters and diffuse Co2 through them. They have worked great for years and are pretty cheap at $50-$60. Check my journal for some results.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Secretninja said:


> Putting a ball valve on your line out is a sure way to lower the life of the filter. Also I would be amazed if the warranty from a "vendor" is any different from the eBay sellers.


Sorry.... But your way off on the Ball valve. You wrong. If you think its true show some proof. 

I can tell you exactly how it is NOT an issue and will NOT lower the life of the filter. Manufactures of all brands be it Ehiem or Aquatop, or ANY OF THEM have many models that come with ball valves and adjustments already with the filter to reduce and control flow. 

As far as warranty from Ebay sellers..... Well it depends on the sellers. At least with the shops that are actually listed as true vendors they offer them. Ive bought tons from Ebay and some have had warranty some not.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I run the Marineland magnum HOB canisters and diffuse Co2 through them. They have worked great for years and are pretty cheap at $50-$60. Check my journal for some results.



While a great filter not exactly the same as a true canister filter that has several levels of filtration. This is why Marineland now has their own line of standard canister filters..... And guess what The ones Marineland has are made by the SunSun/Aquatop company.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Proof of the same manufacturer available anywhere?


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought a Eheim 2217 for my 29g planted tank and the flow seems perfect for me and I bought it used off of cl for 60 bucks. 

I waited awhile to find one that was less than a year used and all the media plus a great price to go with it as hob drive me nuts too. 

I understand if u want brand new tho for peace of mind


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Aquaticfan said:


> While a great filter not exactly the same as a true canister filter that has several levels of filtration. This is why Marineland now has their own line of standard canister filters..... And guess what The ones Marineland has are made by the SunSun/Aquatop company.


I know they are the same filter but for the same price as a Aquatop i can get a Marineland which is better because it is sold in every pet store and i have a better chance of returning it if anything happens.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

What about the XP1 ?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Secretninja said:


> Proof of the same manufacturer available anywhere?


In reference to the ball valve? Or what's your question directed to?


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Great deal on the eheim. Wish I could find one at that price.

On the valve issue I'll just cede the point since I'm not wanting to argue fluid dynamics or why adding more connections to a system that keeps your floor dry is a bad idea imo.

If the sun sun cans are actually made by mainland then that is good news for potential buyers (& rebuyers)


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Secretninja said:


> Great deal on the eheim. Wish I could find one at that price.
> 
> On the valve issue I'll just cede the point since I'm not wanting to argue fluid dynamics or why adding more connections to a system that keeps your floor dry is a bad idea imo.
> 
> If the sun sun cans are actually made by mainland then that is good news for potential buyers (& rebuyers)


 
Oh. No argument. Just think that if your going to post misinformation about using a valve on the output of a canister filter and that it will harm or shorten the life of the unit you should be able to back up said claim. Again there are several manufacturers that have them in line on the output of the filters direct from the manufacture. How does it not create an issue? In my 34 years of this hobby I've never seen anytime where putting a ball valve caused a failure of a canister, a sump pump or any if the like. Again if you can prove me wrong I'd like to know. 


As far as a adding more connection points. A ball valve is the least of issues. Lots of people here running canisters with in line heaters, co2 reactors, UV sterilizer and other such stuff. If you pay attention and do things right you shouldn't have issues with leaks. 


My post on the Marineland and sun Sun relation, is that Marineland has sun sun contracted to build their C series canister filters for them. Not Marineland building sun sun. This has been gone over on several forums and sites including TPT. While I don't have 100% word. It is pretty certain this is the case.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

So can someone answer me question....

Im either going with the Marineland C220, Filstar XP1, or the AquaTop. Im not sure which is better of the aqua tops, the CF,AT, or EF series.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Andrew,

The differences between all the aquatop filter models is this...

If you look at the site they all have different flow rates, some have more media baskets then others, some have the purge and fill button some don't, some have inline ball valves on them for flow control. Some come with specific media some don't. 

If you want my opinion go with the CF series. Best flow for the dollar. For a 29 gallon tank is say the CF300. It fits your budget. Use the spray bar and it will keep the flow good but tone done the in tank pressure. The other good one would be the Marineland c220. Again its just like the CF aquatop. But for the money the CF300 is hard to beat.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I saw a post over SNS for a new fluval 205 cheap. That could work with your tank. Otherwise, the Aquatop is a good value. Just got a SunSun (same filter) from another user here that I'm going to set up as a secondary filter on my 37g with a fluval 306 - it's a little overfiltered  but I like clear water and redundancy.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's the Fluval 205 sale ($75 shipped):

http://plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1925749#post1925749


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok so im between the CF300 and the XP1 Filstar. Both are the same price except the xp1 is 250 gph but its still plenty. These are my last two choices which would be best in the long run and in quality/durability.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3602


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

AndrewGreen said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3602


Backordered except for the XP4. If you can spend the extra $20 go for the XP2. The two media baskets vs. One on the XP1 gives you flexibility on filter media. I believe they have flow control so you can dial it down.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

There all on back order except the XP4, they are expected to restock by tomrrow. But if i add $20 might as well get the Aquatop CF300 and use that $20 for media..


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

One benefit the Cf300 Has over the XP1 is the CF300 comes with 3 media baskets. Not just one. So it gives you more options for flexibility and use. More room for more bio media and the like.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

What is better, the spray bar it comes with or a directional flow head? And does the CF300 allow me to control the flow? If it doesnt when i purchase that inline ball valve how and where do i install it and then how do i change the flow from there?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

AndrewGreen said:


> There all on back order except the XP4, they are expected to restock by tomrrow. But if i add $20 might as well get the Aquatop CF300 and use that $20 for media..


BTW the CF300 comes with the Sponge filter and 3 white filter cloths. The only media you need to add is your bio media. For pretty cheap you can get that. Not even 10 bucks. 

One other thing to look at is if you order the XP1 (if it was availble) how much shipping do they charge you? The CF300 shipping is free on Truaqua.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I run 600 gph through my 40b with a Fluval 5 and it's not too much flow. (FX 5 is rated at 950 but real world 600 for me).


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

What bio media should i purchase and where would they go? Can i really get all the biomedia i need for $10 or under? And how long till i will need to replace the biomedia and the spongefilter2whitefiltercloths. And again what can i change the spray bar out for a better more efficient object that releases water and makes good surface agitation.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

AndrewGreen said:


> What bio media should i purchase and where would they go? Can i really get all the biomedia i need for $10 or under? And how long till i will need to replace the biomedia and the spongefilter2whitefiltercloths. And again what can i change the spray bar out for a better more efficient object that releases water and makes good surface agitation.


I use plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store. They usually come in 6 per pack. Cheap and effective


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

So i will purchase the plastic pot scrubbers and ceramic rings i guess then the last tray will be with the sponge and filter clothes. I heard people saying that putting Bio Balls in a canister filter is pointless. But does my bio media seem good?


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Bio balls aren't useless. Ceramic media are designed to be submerged like in a canister. Pot scrubbies and plastic bio balls are more efficient in a trickle filter but still work well in a canister. Well, pot scrubbers do. Can't say I ever put bio balls in a canister myself.

When your included filter floss starts to deteriorate, the polyester sheets of quilt batting at Wal-Mart are super cheap and effective.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok cool, so all i need to do is take a trip to petsmart and buy the ceramic rings and bio balls then goto the 99cent store and get the pot scrubbers. Can i mix half the pot scrubbers in both of the bio media trays? And how much bioballs/ceramicrings/potscrubbers will i need for my trays to full? And i know the rings and balls come in bags that you can leave them in, should i leave them in the bag or cut it open and spread it out.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

AndrewGreen said:


> What bio media should i purchase and where would they go? Can i really get all the biomedia i need for $10 or under? And how long till i will need to replace the biomedia and the spongefilter2whitefiltercloths. And again what can i change the spray bar out for a better more efficient object that releases water and makes good surface agitation.


Truaqua and the couple other vendors for their products sell ceramic bio media. More then enough for a 29 gallon tank. Costs $9.95. Or you can do the plastic pot scrubers. Very cheap but works great. 

You don't ever change the bio media nor the sponge. Don't wash the bio media but rinse the sponge when flow lowers. Replace the white filter media at the same time. You can use the spray bar to even get some surface ripple. Or use a plastic outlet or Lily pipe.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Aquaticfan said:


> Truaqua and the couple other vendors for their products sell ceramic bio media. More then enough for a 29 gallon tank. Costs $9.95. Or you can do the plastic pot scrubers. Very cheap but works great.
> 
> You don't ever change the bio media nor the sponge. Don't wash the bio media but rinse the sponge when flow lowers. Replace the white filter media at the same time. You can use the spray bar to even get some surface ripple. Or use a plastic outlet or Lily pipe.


Truaqua is out of all their bio media! They wont restock till like next month :angryfire Ill just head to petsmart and the 99cent store


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

AndrewGreen said:


> Truaqua is out of all their bio media! They wont restock till like next month :angryfire Ill just head to petsmart and the 99cent store



Here is another vendor for Aquatop products

http://www.thefishhub.com/Store/Product/aquatop_mcr_500_filter_media

Looks like they have 2 bags of ceramic rings. 1000g worth for about $10.

But you could probably pick the same stuff up at Petsmart. may cost a little more.


----------



## Sarus (Jun 18, 2012)

In case you're still looking at an XP2 amazon has them with free shipping for $100.95

http://www.amazon.com/Rena-721-Fils...F8&qid=1341302033&sr=8-1&keywords=filstar+xp2

It comes with a spray bar and a directional jet and a flow control valve. It also comes with starter media, a 30 ppi (pores per inch) foam pad, a 20 ppi foam pad, a microfiltration pad, an API biochem zorb insert, and some "bacti-stars" which are the biological filtration pieces.

One thing to note that on the XP2 box it is rated at 300 GPH but that is without media in it (I believe lots of manufacturers advertise the no media flow rate). However, right below that on the XP2 box it says the flow rate with media is 160 GPH so they advertise both. I think a general rule of thumb is to cut the flow rate in half from the no media rate if you want the rate with media. 

Good luck with your purchase! I'm pretty sure you'll be happy with whatever you end up getting. As a recent canister convert I'm super happy with having switched from a HOB filter.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

So the xp2 comes with all the stuff i need to start it up when it arrives? And it has the flow control which is what i was looking for. Plus it has more gph and if that same rule of thumb applies to the aquatop. If i add it up and the $10 i spend on media for the aquatop for $10 more i can get extra features and a more reliable brand. Im still thinking which one to get though. Its a very tough choice just to pick my first canister filter :/


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww the xp2 only has 2 media baskets :/


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

AndrewGreen said:


> Awww the xp2 only has 2 media baskets :/


I'm sure the XP2's 2 media baskets are large enough to hold your media.


----------



## Sarus (Jun 18, 2012)

The XP2 baskets are pretty large (about 4 inches tall each). In the bottom one I have both the 30 PPI and 20 PPI sponges and have about 2 inches of room left where I plan to add more biological. Right now in the top tray I have 4 inches of biological fully packed plus the microfiltration pad. There's definitely plenty of room to work with and get whatever you want in there (I'm not using any chemical filtration right now but might add some purigen in the future). 

Note that the 30 PPI and 20 PPI sponges can be rinsed in a bucket but I'm not sure how well the microfiltration pad will rinse out as it's more of a cotton type material than a plastic like sponge. I haven't cleaned my filter yet so can't really provide any info on that. 

Like I mentioned before I'm sure you'll be happy with either filter once you get it up and running. I'm sure either one will last a long time with some tender care and maintenance.

And yes the XP2 has everything you need (hoses, spray bar, jet nozzle, flow control valve, mechanical, biological and chemical media and instructions). I will mention that the biological that comes with the filter will leave you wanting more. It has these rather large ceramic star pieces but there is room for tons more (I picked up another pack of the Rena brand ceramic biological media and also put my Aquaclear 50 biological media in to fill up the basket completely but you can get anything you want).

If you end up going with the XP2 getting the hoses onto the different pieces can be a pain (it's a pretty tight fit). Someone on this forum mentioned that putting the hoses in hot water for a little bit to soften them up helps. I ended up doing this and it made it easier so just a pointer to pass along (probably a valid tip for any canister filter with stiff tubing).

Here's the instructional video for the Rena filter:

http://www.rena.net/videos/filstar-xp.html


----------



## kdv9tb (Oct 28, 2011)

I own 3 XP2's and an XP3, and LOVE them. They are quiet, and have never given me any problems. The baskets are very large, and they even come with dividers for the baskets so you can run 2 products in one basket. They give you lots of parts for the changeability for the out flow as well.

I should also mention that I have been running these same filters, for 4 years. All I do is put vasaline on the O-ring, and it still hasn't shown any signs of breaking or dry rot.

I would go with the Rena XP2. I also know that I bought a media bag, and use boxed carbon in mine. Seems to be much cheaper, but does the exact same job as what they like to sell for $10.


----------



## kdv9tb (Oct 28, 2011)

They are in stock on
petmountain.com

You also might be able to google the name and get a $5-10 coupon off. I have had good luck with this site, and it seems to get to my door in 3 days!


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Dang on petmountain they have the CF400UV for $70...
I still cant find a xp2 cheaper and i cant use amazon cuz i can only use paypal.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

XP2 or CF400UV for my 29 gallon planted tank.... I need it to last at least 3-5 years and not slow down over time.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

It will slow down every few months as you need to clean the media but pretty much anything on the market these days will last at least as long as you want assuming you don't handle it like a caveman


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

So the CF400UV ($70) vs the Rena XP2 ($101) Which should i get?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Both are good filters. Personally youd still save money with the CF400. Media and anything else isnt going to cost you $30.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Even if you spend 30 on bio media it would be money better spent


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow. Just scanning through this thread I checked at Amazon and the CF300 is $55 on Amazon. At that price for 264 GPH I'm going to give it a shot. Why the heck not?

I've got plans for running my two little experimental side by side 10gallons on the same filter with a U-pipe. Might be interesting....


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Pick up a used eheim classic 2215 or 2217 youll love yourself for it


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Or a new one they aren't that expensive anymore but beating your $80 budget won't happen for the 2217 of new


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Eheim is too overpriced for me :/


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

I just want something that is at least under $100 and has a strong flow for my planted 29 gallon and keep it clean as can be and with the gph aquatop says it has, same with the xp2 you can cut it in half because it really wont give off that much gph with ur media in it. Me having no experience with canister filters i dont know what to get.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Well... Ive personally owned Eheim, Fluval, Rena and marineland stuff before I ever owned the Aquatop. As ive stated before. Ive got a CF300 on a 46 gallon bowfront and it works great. Awesome flow. Ive got the Cf400 running on a 40B and it works perfect. Ive got the CF500 running on my 90g. Works great. Actually they have quite a bit of flow. More then you would think. For under $100 your gonna find it a hard filter to beat for price. It does a great job of keeping my tanks clean. They even run inline Cerges Co2 reactors on the filter out put. So they have more then enough flow. Again. Alot of what your getting is preference. from everyone. Me personally I cant see spending as much as some of these companies want for a canister filter when in essence they all work by the same means. Not hard to make. If you search even these forums you will find alot of SunSun/Aquatop users. The filters have had a good rep here on the boards being used by lots of people. This is just my thoughts and 2cents.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

How would i go about running a diy yeast co2 and injecting it into the canister?


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Or would it just be easier to have a glass diffuser in the tank?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

I would just use a glass diffuser placed under the canister intake. The canister will dissolve the co2 into the water and distribute it out the return. Makes so you shouldn't have much of any bubbles in the tank and its not harmful to the canister.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

You can pick up a used eheim for under your price that will run strong for years to come I wouldn't dismiss the possibility


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok ill order a glas diffuser off ebay, theyre like under $12!


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> You can pick up a used eheim for under your price that will run strong for years to come I wouldn't dismiss the possibility



Unfortunately, there are no guarantees that it will run for years to come. I've seen eheim and others fail just as well. If bought used there would be zero warranty. If it was my money I wouldn't when there are new filters out there close or in the price range. If it was a 2nd filter for a tank sure. But not as the only.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Rena XP1 on my 27 gallon. Not a whole lot of room for media but it gets the job done.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Ball valves cost almost $20... Its better if i just get the xp2 cause it comes with that already...


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

1" PVC Ball Valve, $5.29

http://www.lowes.com/pd_21483-33599...78&Ntt=ball+valve&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok cool. So how would i go about installing this? And are you guys 100% sure the CF-400UV wont be too much flow wise?


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

For my 29 gallon planted tank.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

No such thing as to much filtration. While they use flow to measure with its different then current or pressure inside the tank. Using the ball valves you can fine tune it. But to lessen the pressure of current in the tank using the spray bar will help tons vs say a nozzle type output. It will give you more gentle flow throughout the tank without killing it. It's like them difference between using a korilla fan style power head vs a standard powerhead. The korilla May have a higher gph but uses less pressure to create more quality flow inside the tank. Where as a standard powerhead is very directional and pushes a specific stream causing more brute force in pressure.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Actually these would be better. They have the barb fittings built in.I think the hoses on the CF 400 are 5/8" I.D. But you would need to verify that yourself. 

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Fishies-Valve-Barbs-Tubing/dp/B001PQSL54/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1

http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Valve-5-8-in/dp/B00025676E

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Fishies-Valve-Barbs-Tubing/dp/B001PQSL5E/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1

You would probably need some plastic hose clamps on the connections.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a Fluval 306. The pump on it is rated a 303 gph. I could easily handle another 100 gph. The very reason I have the Fluval instead of the Aquatop, is because I was worried about not being able to adjust the flow, which I have not had to do. Every filter that I have ever bought, has ended up being less flow than I though, and most of the time, less than I wanted. That being said, you need to get what you are going to be most comfortable with. I cannot guarantee how much flow that cannister will put in that tank, because I have never used one.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

livingword26 said:


> Actually these would be better. They have the barb fittings built in.I think the hoses on the CF 400 are 5/8" I.D. But you would need to verify that yourself.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Little-Fishies-Valve-Barbs-Tubing/dp/B001PQSL54/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1
> 
> ...



I've got a cf400. It has 5/8 hose. They don't change the size til the cf500. It's 3/4. 

I agree with what your saying on out put flow. But the 400 will work quite well on any tank up to 75 or so gallons in my opinion.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I have an FX5 on a 40b with a spraybar and it's definitely not too much flow!


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

So im going with the CF-400UV and since it comes with 2 fine filter pads and the course pad already i wont need mechanical filtering for a while. So for the rest of the media im thinking of getting 500 grams of ceramic rings (aquatop,$5), Seachem Matrix, and Seachem Purigen. Does that sound good? This is all at a grand total of $93.66 with free shipping. Is that the best biomedia i can get and will help keep my water clean/clear.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

I would fill the first basket with however many of the coarse blue sponges that will fit in there. The second basket, I would use one of the fine filter pads, as a pattern, to make more of them out of this:

http://www.bigalspets.com/filter-floss-20-sq-ft.html

I would stack as many of these as possible in the second basket. In the third basket, I would put your ceramic rings. When I use any chemical media, I use carbon and put it on top of the pads in the second basket.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

Im trying to order everything off of petmountain. Will this work?
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...a/11442-513110/acurel-filter-fiber-floss.html
Is there a way i can get filter floss at walmart or something? And is my biomedia lineup i posted up there good?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes get the filter floss at Walmart. That's exactly what i do and it will Dave you a ton .

The way I do mine. Remember flow goes from the bottom up. 

Bottom is sponge and 1 or 2 floss pads. 
Next is floss pad and bio media aka ceramic rings. 
Next would be another floss pad and more bio media 
Next is floss pad and chemical media and any remaining bio media


----------

